# My K2 Cover Hunt



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm looking for opinions on covers. The only cover I have is the Amazon standard - and it serves it's purpose protecting Brother Joshua and I like that I can fold it back on itself, but, when I travel I always seem to end up sticking boarding passes and stuff in it for accessibility. So, I want something with pockets. And as long as I'm at it, I want something tha looks cool ....

I originally decided on a vintage sandy Noreve cover. I complained about their delivery delays elsewhere so I won't go into all that other than to say they've sent me another email and its delayed again. I'm thinking about cancelling and ordering something else...

So, my short list is an Oberon, the M-edge Prodigy and the Octo Travel cover.


*Oberon:* My hangup is not having a hinge and I'm afraid the button thing will get caught on stuff in my laptop bag ...

*M-edge: * I like 'em but I'm not sure about the latch thing and whether that would be annoying

*Octo: * This one I would only use for traveling as it also has all the other pockets and layers and such - but I'm thinking it's just too bulky ...

*Noreve: * I've heard great things but I'm disillusioned .... 

I'm looking for whatever opinions y'all want o share ...  .... am I overthinking the cases? What would you all do? Share the bounty of your collected wisdom


----------



## majkeli (Jul 21, 2009)

I've been looking too and just last night ordered a vintage sandy Noreve cover.  They explain right on the site that they need to be custom made with a time frame of up to 15 days so I don't expect it any time soon.  Right now I have the Amazon cover, but after the crack debacle I'm returning it.  Personally I think the Noreve is the best I've looked at.  It has everything I'd want, and it's not overly feminine like a lot of the Kindle accessories I've seen for some reason.  I'm really happy about the vintage sandy leather, it looks like it'll take on wear like a nice old messenger bag or a bomber jacket.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Majkeli, welcome to the Boards.  Let us know what you think of your Noreve when it comes.  

Geoffery, Hopefully some of the men will pop in and give you their opinion on covers.  I have a M-edge cover and I really like it.  The "latch thing" is not a problem for me at all.  You can hook it back into the front of the cover for standing the cover up.  
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'd either wait for the Noreve, which sounds like exactly what you're looking for or get an Oberon.

The M-Edge won't fold back as nicely as you're used to. I was a huge fan of the original M-Edge cover, but once they redesigned it, I didn't care for it anymore. The only one I care for now is the Go! cover, but it doesn't have pockets.

The Oberon is wonderful. Mine goes in and out of my purse all the time and I have no issues with the button. As for the hinges, I use velcro on mine and it's great. Looks like it's floating, nice and secure, and the velcro removes easily from the back of the kindle. (If you don't like the look of the black velcro on the back of the Kindle, you can buy clear velcro)


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have the black Amazon cover, 2 Oberons, and 2 m-edge covers (one platform and one prodigy).  I use my one Oberon 100% of the time now.  It works for me and I just like it better than the others.  I was a huge fan of the hinge system on the amazon cover and don't like it at all on the prodigy m-edge.  Heather is right: my m-edge prodigy doesn't fold back as well as the Oberon or the Amazon.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

hmmmm .... so much to think about.  I didn't consider folding back - but I always do that with the amazon cover .... M-edge not folding well may need to be taken into account.  

question about the Oberon button:  How far does it stick out from the cover?  Is it a snagging hazard?  I'm a bit of a klutz so it could be important.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> hmmmm .... so much to think about. I didn't consider folding back - but I always do that with the amazon cover .... M-edge not folding well may need to be taken into account.
> 
> question about the Oberon button: How far does it stick out from the cover? Is it a snagging hazard? I'm a bit of a klutz so it could be important.


I guess it could snag. It does stick out a little. I've never had any trouble with it. I slide it in a briefcase or the belkin cover I have.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> I originally decided on a vintage sandy Noreve cover. I complained about their delivery delays elsewhere so I won't go into all that other than to say they've sent me another email and its delayed again. I'm thinking about cancelling and ordering something else...


I wondered if you'd heard anything, since you ordered yours a few days after mine. After hearing absolutely NOTHING since the original order was placed in mid June, I finally contacted them yesterday and they're giving me the runaround, saying it will "probably" ship late next week, but that's assuming no problems with customs or production. If it actually arrives when they now claim it will, it will be EIGHT weeks from the time I ordered. I'm seriously thinking about cancelling, but....

My K2 has been in a Mivizu cover for two weeks now (the $10 deal from earlier this month). This isn't an option for you as it doesn't have pockets, but hear me out. 



While there's a lot about the quality that I'm not fond of, I have to say that after using this cover and the Amazon one, I will almost certainly avoid covers with corners from here out. The floating look is so clean without the clutter of additional leather. Additionally, the sleekness of these two covers is a HUGE difference from the Oberon. Frankly, the Oberon looks like a giant comparatively, and it certainly weighs significantly more. Using the Velcro option only adds to the thickness. I also didn't find the "pocket" on the front inside cover to be usefully placed--a top and side opening pocket is a little more convenient for frequently accessed documents as you don't have to open the cover completely to access the contents. My poor Oberon simply hasn't seen any use since I bought the Amazon cover. It's too heavy, too bulky, and I'm so worried about scuffing it up that I end up having to put it into its own bag before I place it inside my purse. And now the corners bug me. LOL

On the plus side for Oberon, they're sturdy, well made, and the original button was a non issue as far as snags go (not sure about the new ones). Because of the button and the thickness of the leather, they don't fold back as completely flat as a slimmer cover will, but mine certainly folds back far enough to hold comfortably in either hand.

I had been thinking about the MEdge Prodigy, but the folding back issue and the extra ledge for the light really make that one a lot less appealing. I think I'm probably stuck waiting on the Noreve to get a floating system with no bulk. Hopefully it really is worth the wait. Wonder if they have any of the other colors in stock (besides the black) now? I wouldn't mind the pebbled leather in the Chestnut color.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Victoria,  The mail I got from them yesterday stated that they received the shipment with my cover but many notebook and kindle covers weren't in it.  Maybe your cover is packed next to mine.  (and you're alot more patient than I am - I've had conversations with both their CS people and their CEO and mine hasn't passed 30 days yet)

Thanks for all the good input about the covers.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Geoffrey, I have the Oberon with the old-style, square button. I stuff it into whatever I'm carrying whether it's a laptop case or my purse or a backpack. I have not had the button snag on anything. It is raised off the cover just enough for the elastic to slip over to hold it closed. It doesn't stick off much. In fact, I used a second piece of elastic to attach the charm they send with it to help make pulling the elastic off easier because the button sits nearly flush with the cover.

HTH,
EllenR


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> Victoria, The mail I got from them yesterday stated that they received the shipment with my cover but many notebook and kindle covers weren't in it. Maybe your cover is packed next to mine. (and you're alot more patient than I am - I've had conversations with both their CS people and their CEO and mine hasn't passed 30 days yet)
> 
> Thanks for all the good input about the covers.


LOL--mine better be shipped first since I ordered the sandy vintage before you did!  They're telling me the 29th though. **shrugs**

It's been a busy few weeks or I probably would have started bugging them a lot sooner. Hearing this, I'm pretty irritated that I can't find another cover option, because I hate sending good money to a company that isn't at least somewhat attentive to customer service. At this point, Noreve doesn't appear too concerned about CS at all. Bad enough to be ordering something so overpriced sight unseen; cover preferences are so personal I hesitated for months over ordering this one. But I have visions of the damn thing finally arriving and me hating it. Won't CS be just so helpful when I need to return it!

Unfortunately though, I really can't find anything that looks like it will work for me as well as the Noreve would. I could keep using the cheapo $10 one, but both the cheap might-as-well-be-fake leather and the poor quality control bug me every time I look at it. And I do prefer book style over platform style covers. But if someone took that design & did it properly in good leather, I think I'd be in love. I really do like the floating look at lot, and the slim form factor makes a big difference to me in holding the Kindle. Again, such a personal decision....


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, it sure stinks that your Noreve covers are taking for-gosh-darn-ever to get to you.  However, let me give you hope in that I absolutely adore mine.  (Its purple)  I think the rails are a wonderful idea to hold the K2.  It works so very well.  I love how padded the front is, it really seems well protected.  Also, I am very happy with the closure.  I had every intention of expanding George's wardrobe before now (Oberon) but I am just so happy with my Noreve that I haven't bothered (!)

Kim


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

Have you asked Noreve's Customer Service about what they have in stock?  You could cancel your order for the Sandy Vintage and take something else instead.  The smooth black is nice, as is the pebbled black.  The pebbled brown is a really good dark chocolate brown.  The smooth brown is also good.  It's a more lively brown that could be called a dark British Tan.  (It's very much like Burnt Sienna, which will mean something to you if you know paint colors.)


----------



## Guernsey (May 21, 2009)

Have patience and perspective. There are lots of way worse things in the world to worry about.


----------



## mr99203 (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm glad now that I went with the smooth black Noreve...I spent 1/2 hour looking at all the colors and thinking about them.  Then I realized that when I travel, I almost always go with a heavily black wardrobe and accessories.  I got in just under the wire for the 4th of July 15% off discount code.  And I ordered a (for me) flamboyant orange skin.

Anyway, my cover came 2 days after I ordered it with standard shipping.  It really is elegant, and the rails don't detract from the Kindle at all.  The Kindle itself came today and I'm busily exploring it this evening.

Michele


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I just got my first Oberon.. waited until they made one in Gingko in fern.. I love it.

But I was quite happy with my M Edge Platform in leather that folded back very neatly.  The "latch" thing would hang down, but easily slipped into the space for it, backwards, so it wasn't in the way.  I found that I could get a very good grip on the M Edge.  There was nothing at all wrong with that system and I found that the conder straps were better designed than those of the handmade Oberon.

The Oberon is gorgeous and I love it.  I haven't had it long enough to speak about the button in terms of catching but I already have a Borsa Bella Travel bag so that won't be a problem.


----------



## gstreez (Jun 15, 2009)

Geoffrey/Victoria,

Sorry to hear about your delays.

Geoffrey - If I were you, I would either wait for the one you ordered or change the order to something they have in stock.  I looked at a lot of covers before ordering the Noreve and am really, really happy with mine.  I have dark vintage, but to be honest, would be just as happy with either of the other leathers.  The vintage is a little distinctive, but what I really like about it is the rail system, the sleek design, and the apparent quality of the details.

It really does JUST cover the kindle compared to some of the covers which are a lot bigger than the kindle footprint.  When it closes, it closes very snug, giving you a very slim profile which slides into a briefcase/computer bag/purse easily.  I can even fit mine in the pocket of cargo shorts, which can be convenient.

The rail system is great.  I liked the idea of the hinges and thought that was the best system, but the rail systems is not only secure but unobtrusive.  It really is clever.  And, again, I am impressed with the precision of the rail system.

It sounds like you travel a lot, so I might consider the pebbled leather, the middle level, which supposedly wears better than the vintage.

I can't blame you for abandoning Noreve at this point, but don't cut off your nose to spite your face.  If you find something you think would be as good, grab it, but the Noreve is worth the wait if you don't find something you like better.


----------



## gstreez (Jun 15, 2009)

Geoffrey,

Looking at your leading contenders - 

Octo Travel Cover - I am not a fan of this.  It looks pretty bulky, like more of a Franklin Planner depth.  If you have a need for all of that extra depth, it is good, but I think it looks pretty bulky.

M-Edge Profile - I looked at this one and liked it, but was not a fan of couple of things.  Purely personal preference, but I do not like the contrasting stitching and am not a huge fan of their closure strap.  Lot's of people have them, I just did not like it as much.  Functionally, I think it has what you need.

Oberon - I appreciate that these are beautiful covers, just not my style.  I think there are a few that I would be happy with, but I am not a dragon, butterfly, bright sun on my cover kind of guy.  I really do think they are beautiful, just not for me.

Have you considered the Cole-Haan?  I thought that was a nice looking cover and I have other leather Cole-haan products and am happy with them.  My concern with some of the ones that I am not familiar with is the look, feel, and durability of the leather.  I think the Noreve is pretty good quality and I expected the Cole-Haan to be as well.  Obviously, the Oberons are high quality.

Good luck!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Lots of worthy input.  Thank you to everyone.

I looked at Cole Haan but the $100 pricetag is seriously pushing the envelope .... but then one of the things it has going for it and the Prodigy both are they are in stock with Amazon so I can get one before my next trip.  (I leave on Aug 1 for a 3-week trip)

Noreve offered me other colors or this latest delivery date that has now passed.  I didn't like the colors in stock and really preferred the vintage so I chose to wait.  Now it's biting me and I can't get a new ETA .... *sigh*  c'est la vie.  I know there are worser problems - I just spent a day having an oak tree cut out before it collapsed and blocked my street, health care is gummed up in Congress and there are problems in the Middle East .... and that makes this no less annoying.

I'm thinking that if I get a response with an ETA I'll decide what to do regarding that cover.  Otherwise I'll cancel it and order an in stock Prodigy cover or just cancel the whole thing ....


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

mr99203 said:


> I'm glad now that I went with the smooth black Noreve...I spent 1/2 hour looking at all the colors and thinking about them. Then I realized that when I travel, I almost always go with a heavily black wardrobe and accessories. I got in just under the wire for the 4th of July 15% off discount code. And I ordered a (for me) flamboyant orange skin.
> 
> Anyway, my cover came 2 days after I ordered it with standard shipping. It really is elegant, and the rails don't detract from the Kindle at all. The Kindle itself came today and I'm busily exploring it this evening.
> 
> Michele


Isn't the smooth black lovely? I love the suppleness of the leather. I like the black as it goes with simply everything. I received my smooth black on Monday,and have ordered Oberons covers as well.
I was going to return or sell my Noreve,as I have the 2 Oberons coming now as well,but I don't know now. 
I am thinking maybe I will use it for when I go to the gym,and use my Oberons everywhere else.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

To hopefully complete my saga, I got an update that they're expecting to receive the cover next week - but not in time to deliver it before I head off on my next trip.  So, I cancelled the order.    I have to admit that I'm a bit sadder than I thought as I REALLY wanted that cover - but it universe just wasn't aligned properly.  

(Oh, and if anyone wants a Sandy Vintage K2 cover, they don't have any in stock now but should have one next week.)   

I also placed an order last night for a gray and black M-Edge Prodigy.  It was on my short list but it still feels like a consolation prize.  When I got to the office this morning I already had an email with the waybill on it and an ETA next Wed.  So I'm happy about that and hopefully I'll like it as much as I thought I would when first deciding ....


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> hmmmm .... so much to think about. I didn't consider folding back - but I always do that with the amazon cover .... M-edge not folding well may need to be taken into account.
> 
> question about the Oberon button: How far does it stick out from the cover? Is it a snagging hazard? I'm a bit of a klutz so it could be important.


My hubby and I use our KDX with the leather M-edge Platform cover and love it. It folds back very easily and is not cumbersome at all. It takes a couple of weeks to break it in though, because it is leather. There are pockets for notes and a pocket for the e-Luminator light. You would not be dissatisfied with an M-edge Platform cover.

Also, the Platform will sit between your leg and waist even without folding the strap backward into the slot. It just sits there while you read. Hands free. Very stable product. Form and function.


----------

